# Please Help



## Roddy (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok, I need you guy's honest opinion.. I'm seriously thinking about purchasing a pup out of this litter.But I'm second guessing myself because alot of people don't know much about the bloodline. What type of pup is this? any details you can give would be greatly appreciated.. thanks in advance..

Mother:
Skynyrd Red

Chaos/ Hughzee

Chocolate

60 lbs

ADBA reg


















Father:
Hall's Harley Fatboy Davidson 
1 1/2 year old
90 lbs
Black and white
ADBA reg


















Here's the pup:


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

its up to you, scatter bred adba dogs are a dime a dozen, alot end up at the pound and could really use a home.

i dont think id ever purchase a dog unless i knew that it was 1 n 100 and was worth the 400$ plus per pup bybs normally charge


----------



## Roddy (Jun 1, 2010)

intensive, maybe you're right.. I want to know what i'm getting before I buy it. maybe i should just wait and go with another breeder.. I never heard of the "Hughzee" line before.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i agree with intensive... there's nothing really special about those dogs... IMO if i'm gonna spend the money on a dog, i'm gonna make sure it's worth the money. Nothing against the dogs themselves, the pups might turn out to be good pets, but why chance it when the genetics are running against you?


----------



## Roddy (Jun 1, 2010)

Indigo, why do you say there nothing special? I mean what is it about those bloodlines that make you say that? I just want to learn as much about bloodlines as possible.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't know much about ABDA dogs but the father is way too young to be bred and it doesn't look like it's 90 pounds at all( if this is a sale point they are trying to use.) I guess if you are looking for a pet dog you could give the pup a chance but realistically speaking you aren't going to get the next weight pull champion or show champion out of that breeding. For all you know the parents could have orthopedic problems and since the father is young he may not be showing signs just yet.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 1, 2010)

no actually that's an older pic of the father.. he's 90+lbs.. and 1.5 year old...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> i agree with intensive... there's nothing really special about those dogs... IMO if i'm gonna spend the money on a dog, i'm gonna make sure it's worth the money. Nothing against the dogs themselves, the pups might turn out to be good pets, but why chance it when the genetics are running against you?





Roddy said:


> Indigo, why do you say there nothing special? I mean what is it about those bloodlines that make you say that? I just want to learn as much about bloodlines as possible.


I'm so sorry! I should have really clarified exactly what I meant. Neither of those parents are good represenatives of the breed as far as the written standard goes. Also, both parents are extremely over weight, especially momma there. An owner who lets their dog get over weight, especially to that extent (IMO) are careless owners and really don't know much about what they are selling let alone what they are trying to produce. In order to find a reputable breeder of any dog you need to find a breeder which takes every aspect of common dog ownership to the next level. For dad to be 90 pounds and a true American Pit Bull Terrier he must be extremely obese to the point of discomfort in pain and/or a mixed breed.

I do not want to come across mean or brutal by any means, I just want to help you make sure that you're getting the real deal, or I might even help you find out another breed similar to the pit bull may be the right choice for you. 

Here I am adding more lol, you opened a can of worms here haha. With one parent being 90 pounds and the other being 60 and still looking over weight it's a very good recepie for an inconsistant litter not only in size, but the health issues that most BYB breeders tend to hide and/or lie to you about because they were not hands on with any other dogs except for your pups mom and dad or their mom and dad. A good breeder will have been hands on with their litter last 3 generations at a minimum. That does not mean they have to own three generations, but they should have done a thorough check and meet the acestors in their dogs pedigree. These are my oppinions, like buttholes everyone has to have one


----------



## Roddy (Jun 1, 2010)

Indigo, This is what I wanted to know. Thanks soo much. I don't think you are being a butthole @ all lol.. I asked for this information and I'm glad you didn't hold back in giving it to me.. Thanks so much.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Roddy said:


> no actually that's an older pic of the father.. he's 90+lbs.. and 1.5 year old...


Well the father is too young to be bred, most genetic health problems do not start to show until the dog is fully mature which is around 2.5- 3 yrs old. ABDA dogs are not known to be over 65 pounds in good condition. IN fact any dog over 65 pounds cannot compete in the ring if I am not mistaken. The father looks like a cute dog but I don't see where the 90 pounds would be coming from. Either way, if you want to take a risk and get the pup for a pet go right ahead but like others suggested, if you are going to spend the money you can get a quality specimen from a reputable breeder and you will most likely know what you are getting.

This is a ABDA dog that doesn't fit the breed standard and he is 84 pounds now. This was taken last year, the father in that pic doesn't look anywhere near 90 pounds.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would pass because like shana said they are not great representations of the breed and the fact the sire is 90+lbs he sounds like an American Bully NOT a pit bull or APBT. If you are spending money on a registered dog then find a good one from a good breeder not just someone trying to make a buck.

What are you getting a dog for? A pet or do you plan on showing? That will determine what type of dog and from who you buy from.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I personally would pass because I don't support people breeding their pets. There is nothing wrong with being a pet. I have had lots of pets over the years. But when it comes to breeding animals, we do a lot of things to prove our dogs are superior quality and _deserve_ to be bred. A lot of people get hung up on the fact that a dog has papers or a recognizeable bloodline, and that's just not enough IMO. Give yourself time and find a good breeder who can say "hey look, this dog regularly places in weight pull and has a PennHip rating of .39/.39," or something like that. Find a breeder who actually does things with their dogs.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

can you tell me more about the Hall dog? there is a breeder who has the last name Hall and she is in Cali when she was breeding adba dogs they were man biters, she kept the male chained in the garage when the High school kids got out so he would deter them from coming near the property, another dog she had kenneled and told people not to get close as she would bite them. feel free to PM me some of the dogs in the ped and I will tell you if you should steer clear based on the man biters.


----------

